# fixing cracked caulking on mdf painted trim



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Was the molding back-primed?
Regardless...
If your painters left drip all over, I suspect they didn't caulk properly
I'm not that familiar with those types of molding materials, but I suspect you'll need to pull out any caulk that looks bad, re-caulk, and caulk the other areas just like you would for a re-paint

It's unlikely you could caulk and just paint over the caulk and have it look good
But hey, you might want to try...couldn't hurt


----------



## cinnabon (Mar 19, 2008)

slickshift said:


> Was the molding back-primed?
> Regardless...
> If your painters left drip all over, I suspect they didn't caulk properly
> I'm not that familiar with those types of molding materials, but I suspect you'll need to pull out any caulk that looks bad, re-caulk, and caulk the other areas just like you would for a re-paint
> ...


no, the back of the molding didn't get primed. My father, who did all the finishing work did the caulking himself. I've pulled some of the dried caulking off in some areas and it is hard and dried out. Not very flexible. I don't know why there are some big gaps in the corner window sills, as they were glued together, my father is a very accomplished finishing carpenter.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

When you do Re-caulk,use a better product.............:thumbsup:


----------



## cinnabon (Mar 19, 2008)

mark942 said:


> When you do Re-caulk,use a better product.............:thumbsup:


So, do you know what product would be better? This product was *supposed to be* a better product.:detective:


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

cinnabon said:


> So, do you know what product would be better? This product was *supposed to be* a better product.:detective:





http://www.dap.com/products.aspx?SubcatID=3

You might want to send your comments and photo here
http://www.wlcaulk.com


----------

